# Supernatural Mafia! (INNOCENT WIN, BECAUSE I'M DUMB)



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright, let's get this started!

See *here* for all information.

*You have 24 hours for night actions, or until I get them all.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (night 0)*

Starting early because I won't be here when the actual time is.

_Waking in their dreary town, our villagers start their day normally. Upon walking into the town square, someone notices something hanging from the fountain. A ghost? No, it couldn't be. After further inspection, the find it is *Invadersyl*, one of their numbers with large slash marks across her throat, and her feet cut off._ 

*Invadersyl is dead. She was Innocent.
you have 48 hours for discussion, or until a decision is reached.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

WHO DID THIS?!?! Ze mafia obviously. I feel bad for Syl. Then again, she can come from the dead. I say abstain.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Hanging, slashed, _and_ feet cut off... Serial killer?


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*



> Then again, she can come from the dead.


Just once, though. I'm sure her final message will be full of tropes. '3'
Not sure what I can infer. Targetted by multiple groups, maybe?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Not that, this.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Not that, this.


What are you even getting at now? if you want me to slash out Invadersyl's name I did.


----------



## Mai (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

There are no serial killers. There are fishing siblings though, but that wouldn't work if there aren't two people dead. I think this was just a regular mafia kill.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Wierd mafia. Idiots. Pffft


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Feet fettish mafia? Unlikely but possible.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Well it is Supernatural Mafia lol


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Weird Mafia kill flavor text.


----------



## Silver (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Squirtles, why are you so quick to suggest abstaining? If we all abstain nothing will be found out. So I think we should wait.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Well, I have some groundbreaking news for everyone.

Syl...
*
...has feet.*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Well, I have some groundbreaking news for everyone.
> 
> Syl...
> *
> ...has feet.*


HO. LOEEE. SHIT.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

I change my vote. To nothing.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

I wonder what her ghost role is? I wanna hurry up and die already, being vanilla sucks. WAIT NO DON'T LYNCH ME!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Well, I have some groundbreaking news for everyone.
> 
> Syl...
> *
> ...has feet.*


Not anymore.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

I am probably going to be killed tonight for my above post XP But at least then I would know what my ghost role is. No one has said anything suspicious, so I'm going with *Abstain*.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

*Abstain* sounds good to me


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Grr. Day one stuff is boring.

_After little discussion, the town decides no one is guilty of what happened last night._

*No one is dead.
You have 24 hours for night actions, or until I get them all.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

On the contrary...
*
Legendaryseeker99*

I don't know why you would post that. Vanilla is a fairly safe roleclaim for Mafia, and in addition, you edited your post... _but did not remove the incriminating statement_.

I'm not particularly sure what her role was, but it wasn't the lover and it wasn't a Mafia member, so...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day One)*

Sorry for a little godmodding here... wait! I don't have to be sorry! I am this games' master!

_After the Meeting was adjourned, Karkat Vantas stood up and poised a wild accusation at Legendaryseeker99. No one seemed to have an issue with this, so the accused was sent to the gallows which in this town is the electric chair._

*Legendaryseeker99 is dead. He was innocent.
You now have 24 hours for night actions again, or until I get all of them.*

So yeah, I decided that no one has a problem with that, and they would feel better _anyway_ because there was a possibility of him being Mafia. If anyone _actually has an objection_ other than Legendaryseeker, it's too late.

Note: I actually _am_ sorry for the godmodding, despite what you might have read earlier. I'll try not to let my boredom get to me again.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night One)*

Oh, whoops, I thought the day phase was still going on since you didn't update the thread title.

In that case I really don't think LS should have died. Sorry!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night One)*

Ah, well. It's too late- I already informed him of his special ghost powers, and I would feel bad renouncing them.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night One)*

Luckies- you get twelve more hours due to circumstances outside of my controll.

*you have twelve more hours for night actions. If have not sent yours in, do it. *


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night One)*

(I apologize in advance if I'm not supposed to reveal roles in flavor text.

_Today, *Superbird* and *Wargle*, lovers, were going to have breakfast together. However, when Superbird arrived at his lovely's home, he found her dangling from the rafters, neck slashed with her feet removed. Wracked with grief, Superbird committed suicide after crying over her corpse, which he had carefully removed from its hanging place. Finding her brother and Wargle like this, Phantom killed *Seritinajii*, the soothsayer, in her rage. The rest of the town found out after they met in the town square._

*Superbird, a fishing brother is dead. He was innocent
Wargle, Superbird's lover, is dead. She was innocent.
Seritinajii, the soothsayer, is dead. He was innocent.
You have at least 24 hours for discussion.
Normally, Superbird would have been silenced for the day, but he is dead.*

NOTE: Yes, this means no more ghost actions.


----------



## Mai (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

Ookay then! Really, you're not supposed to, but whatevs. And you're especially not to explicitly reveal the roles of living players (you called Phantom who's still alive a fishing brother).


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

Revealing role names is actually the common way to handle death flips—it's rare here on TCoD, and I know I personally prefer not to, but it's technically not wrong if that's how he wants to do it. It is true that you should not mention the roles of living players, though. Phantom may have wanted to keep hers secret for a while longer.

No, I'm not playing, before anyone gets confused, but I was going to PM Zackrai about it just now and might as well answer where everyone can see since it's too late for him to edit Phantom's name out.


----------



## Mai (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

It is? I really haven't seen much other than revealing the name of the pokemon but not role on a pokemafia. Oh well, I was wrong.

So people who are still alive, who are we going to lynch?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

How about Zackrai? *mumbles* well that made me an easy target didn't it?

Well that looked like a mess of deaths. *blushes* Sorry about Seri... didn't really know you know. 

Voting wise, I have no idea.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

I figured I wasn't. But it was the only way I saw of seeing to it. Sorry, Phantom.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

Well we know not to lynch Phantom since she's innocent


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

Hm... well, with the soothsayer dead this is just a vanilla mafia game, isn't it.

*PHAAANNNTTTOOOOOMMMMMMM*

Hm, let's see. Is a randlynch is a good idea? Assuming we have the standard 1:4 mafia-to-townie ratio, there are 3 mafia members; so we have a 30% chance of hitting a mafia. Sounds good to me.

Going down the list, I don't think *Twilight Sparkle* has posted yet.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

No she has. *zeKieranator* hasn't posted


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

Actually, no, Twilight posted.

Hm, how about *zeKieranator*? She seems to be rather inactive.

In addition, since we have a confirmed innocent (Phantom), we have a one-in-three chance of hitting a mafia. So, this looks like a pretty good strategy.

EDIT: ninja'd, GOG DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Mai (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

Sounds good. *zeKieranator, I guess.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

*zeKieranator*, plz.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

God, I lost track. It's  been 24 hours, right?

_The town all mumbles in agreement that it is time for *zeKiernator*, the silent one, to go._

*zeKiernator is dead. They were the terrorist, and therfore mafia, or is it innocent? I forget at this point.
You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

Terrorists show up as Mafia upon death, but are innocent upon inspection. Unless they're Mafia upon inspection, which I always preferred to do since it pressures them to explode.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Two)*

Two of you did not send in your night actions. If you do not send your actions for the next two nights, I will kill you.

_The town woke, as per usual. However today, they did not find anyone dead. How boring :T_

*No one is dead.
You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

I'm going to take a guess and say the mafia is inactive, hence the lack of kills.

As much as I hate to kill a coolkid, *Dave* is notoriously inactive and he ain't much of a loss either way.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

Uh, *Dave Strider* if he doesn't defend himself.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

Well there is Dave but Flower Doll hasn't posted either and Dave Strider posts sometimes in a few of his other Mafias. Most of the time Flower Doll is just quiet


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

...no, wait, Dave posted in the Absence Sheet and said he'd be back on the 27th. In that case, I'd rather not kill him since he'll be back Day 4.

*Flower Doll* sounds good; if she roleclaims we can still change back to Dave.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

*Flower Doll*


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

*Flower Doll* it is.


----------



## Mai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

...I'd rather we not lynch Flower Doll right now. I have a better idea. *KARKAT VANTAS *is mafia. Mafia need to be lynched.

I liek Squirtles is innocent. Seritinajii was too (obviously), but he died. Also, for some reason I got their roles, too; I liek Squirtles, you wouldn't mind me telling everyone who you are to prove my role, would you? However, I did not get exactly what role Karkat is. All I got was that he was mafia. I've asked Chief Zackrai a few minutes ago or so by PM if I can get his exact role too, and maybe he'll say what exactly he is, but it that might be my end of special info. :(

So yeah, I'm the inspector. And since none of the text said a doctor died (though we never got LS99's role) I think that one of you doctors who are presumably alive should heal me tonight, but don't roleclaim.


----------



## Mai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

Zackrai says getting the whole role is only for innocents. :( But at least I'll get it later!


----------



## Silver (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

Well, seeing as we have no leads I'll bandwagon and say *Karkat.*


----------



## Flora (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

Hiya! Semi-vanilla townie (don't have a power, but circumstances occurred and thus I have secret information that I am not allowed to reveal. Probably gonna put me under suspicion but whatever, it's not all too important) here, cause someone asked me to roleclaim. I'm usually quiet cause I don't have much to contribute ^^; (It's really a lose-lose situation for me; post and I get knocked off for not contributing well to discussion, lurk and I get killed for lurking. *shrugs*)

Uh, so *Karkat* is cool.

(Oh wait! I know why LS99's role didn't show up! And Syl's! But I shouldn't say because I dun wanna get killed for doing so *being mysterious*)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

LS99 and Syl were just townies. And yes, due to circumstances that I feel dumb about, Flower Doll has some... powerful information. (she doesn't know all of the mafia, or anything like that, but we discussed the repercussions if she tells anything.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

kk

*Karkat Vantas*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

Also, this sure would be a convenient time for the bomb to blow up the inspector.

Wouldn't it, Orng?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

zeKiernator was the bomb. *shrugs* you guys killed him.

_After little discussion, and Karkat Vantas suggesting a possibility, Orngsumb burst into the Town's meeting very dramatically, shouting about how Karkat is actually Mafia. Frightened, everyone else jumps on his Bandwagon._

*Karkat Vantas is dead. He was not only mafia, but was also surprised no one noticed when he didn't die the first night.
you have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

...Except for Mai was the one who burst in basically >.<


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Three)*

Shhh, go to sleep! it's nighttime!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Three)*

_The townspeople wake up to hear muffled screams. It's *Mai*, she's been locked up in an unobtainable place._

*No one is dead.
Mai is tied up in a basement and cannot participate today.
You have 24 hours for discussion.*

Note: I have not yet decided whether or not to allow alternate ghost actions, even though Seritinajii is dead. However, I am leaning towards not, because that would mean a lot more Pms for me to send, and let's face it, I'd like to have a life.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

Guess it's better than dying in a healer clash, but can they silence her every night like that? @_@


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

..... *looks at morning post*


..... OK, someone is a bit odd... That's all I will say.


So wait, what was Mai? And why is she being locked up?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

Well at least nobody is dead? Sucks our inspector is silenced though >.<


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

So I say healer, and a mafia blocked Mai since they couldn't get rid of them today.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

Well our healer needs to stay quiet so they don't get killed too.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

Ha, agreed.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

I think today we just need to *abstain* since nobody is coming forth with info


----------



## Phantom (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

*sigh* again, I guess that works the best, since no one is popping in. 


*abstain*


Why do I feel like I'm going to die?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

you people are boring >.>

*No one is dead. you may have around 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

_Mai is still in her basement, screaming her head off._

*No one is dead.
Mai is still in a basement and cannot participate today.
You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

Well it looks like we still have a healer out there. God damn you Mafia we need our inspector! *Abstain* sadly since we have nothing to work off of.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

I think it's a tad soon to be jumping to abstaining, isn't it?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

Well our known inspector is silenced and I don't think there's another one? Plus our healer needs to be quiet so they don't get killed or we're screwed.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

There is in fact but one inspector.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

*24 hour extension. A LYNCH IS REQUIRED TODAY.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

So I went back and looked. I liek Squirtles has posted 5 times and they were non-contributory, Dave Strider never posted, and Flower Doll posted once.

Since it's required I say *Dave Strider* for not even posting


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Four)*

...okay, fine.

_not a lot has gone one toady. Dave gets the chair._

*Dave Strider is dead. He was Mafia.
Twenty four hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

I like this. Quick reactions.

_Everyone wakes up with *Flower Doll* hanging from the town's fountain, her neck slit with no feet. Although, it seems Mai has not been released from her subterranean prison._

*Flower Doll is dead. She was innocent.
Mai is still in the basement, where no one can find her and is therefore has been silenced once again.
24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Five)*

Yay we got Mafia last time! But shizzzz they took Flora. Damn you Mafia! What do we want to do?


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Five)*

Flower Doll's an odd choice. maybe a bus driver?
I'd say we go for Squirtles.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Five)*

*I liek Squirtles* because they contribute nothing and don't really post.

Well back a few days she said she knew who most of the Mafia was so I would think that would put a target on her back to be killed.

But bus driver would work too


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Five)*

WHOA WHOA HOLD ON THER HORSEY!! I'm a townie so don't lynch me.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Five)*



Squirrel said:


> maybe a bus driver?


there are no bus drivers.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Five)*

That's simple to claim though considering the night went so fast.

(I'm going to the gym and will be back in a few hours hopefully)


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Five)*

Ah, my bad. Games get a little mixed up after a while y'know?
And Squirtles, would you mind roleclaiming? Saying 'I'm not Mafia' doesn't really prove anything.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Day Five)*

Since this is going nowhere, I'm ending the day.

*I liek Squirtles s dead. He was innocent.
24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Yeah night actions!

_unoriginal flavortext is unoriginal._

*Squirrel is dead. She was innocent.
You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

(Hey dude remember to update the thread title!!!)


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Crapppp. Well it's down to the 4 of us. TS and Phantom have been awfully quiet.


----------



## Mai (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

I'm not silenced anymore~! :D

I got fairly inbetween lucky and unlucky in inspections. I caught two mafia members, but Dave Strider is dead already. Twilight Sparkle is innocent, and I'm fairly certain now that I trust Phantom.

Hopefully, that really doesn't matter, *Orngsumb.* Would you happen to tell us if you're the last mafia member?

Also, half of the people I inspected died. It's so ridiculous, especially considering I was almost going to inspect Squirrel.

I believe the order of my inspections are Orngsumb (mafia), Dave Strider (mafia), Flower Doll (innocent), and then Twilight Sparkle (innocent).


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Why would I be Mafia when I suggested lynching Dave Strider? If you haven't inspected Phantom then I would be more privy to go after them. When we're down to 4 people I think the Mafia would shut up so as not to give themselves away


----------



## Mai (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

To gain public trust, probably. you might also have forgot. If I died and never told everyone who I inspected, then I doubt you would get lynched. And besides, either I am inspector or I'm not. You are suggesting that I inspect Phantom, but if I wasn't inspector why would I lynch Karkat and why would I have been silenced so many times?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*



OrngSumb said:


> If you haven't inspected Phantom then I would be more privy to go after them. When we're down to 4 people I think the Mafia would shut up so as not to give themselves away


Uh, I've been proven innocent, in fact I'm the only innocent that you can 100% trust, thanks to Zackrai, remember?


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Mai I think you're the Roleblocker. You silenced yourself to make you look innocent while still killing. And of course you know the results of the people you "inspected" because you killed them. And if they weren't dead before you "inspected" them then you said they were innocent because you knew the Mafia because you're a part of it. You went after Karkat because you didn't agree with his kills and since Dave Strider was so quite you knew you could put your kills through. You simply let us go about and do your dirty work.

Since we're down to so few players you decided to not silence anybody and finish off the rest of us.

tl;dr Mai is a false inspector and is really Mafia. Therefore *Mai*

EDIT: ALSO you claimed to have inspected 2 Mafia (Dave and Karkat) so when you say that you inspected me then you lied. More proof.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Hmmm, this is starting to sound like IZ mafia. Eh, I have nothing to lose, *Mai*


----------



## Mai (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Then why haven't we seen the inspector die? Chief Zackrai has been revealing the roles of players when they die before, could you tell us now? When you see that the inspector is not on that list you'll have proof.

 Also, if you were innocent Orngsumb you wouldn't _* lynch a confirmed innocent player (I liek Squirtles).*_ What the hell guys. >:/

You have everything to lose Phantom. There is one mafia member left, and that is Orngsumb. If you lynch me, he will kill either you or Twilight Sparkle and there will be mafia win.

ALSO:



> EDIT: ALSO you claimed to have inspected 2 Mafia (Dave and Karkat) so when you say that you inspected me then you lied. More proof.


What? Do you mean there aren't enough night actions? Because there certainly are, and Karkat was before I got silenced.

You have been extremely suspicious throughout the whole game, and really not that helpful at all. Some examples of your posts are:



OrngSumb said:


> Well at least nobody is dead? Sucks our inspector is silenced though >.<





OrngSumb said:


> I think today we just need to *abstain* since nobody is coming forth with info





OrngSumb said:


> Well it looks like we still have a healer out there. God damn you Mafia we need our inspector! *Abstain* sadly since we have nothing to work off of.





OrngSumb said:


> Yay we got Mafia last time! But shizzzz they took Flora. Damn you Mafia! What do we want to do?


You have been promoting abstaining throughout the entire game, even though we were starting to lose. 

*HEY CHIEF ZACKRAI:* Tell us the roles of the people who died, please. You've pretty much stopped doing that for no reason.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Gah, I don't know! I retract my vote for Mai.... I have a hunch, I am going with it. *OrngSumb*


----------



## Silver (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Eh, Orng, Mai's got a point. Squirtles was proven innocent and you've been all for abstaining. So, *OrngSumb,* for those reasons Mai stated.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

I've been abstaining with no solid proof. If we're losing then why should we go and just shoot in the dark?

And you obviously didn't read my post right. You said you had inspected 2 Mafia members: Dave and Karkat. But when you continue on you say you inspected me and said I was Mafia when I'm not. You're the liar here.

Also _you_ are the one who confirmed ILS's innocence. Cheif Zackrai confirmed it when we lynched him.

CZ stopped giving out roles when the soothsayer died. So our inspector could be dead and I believe they are.

And not helpful =/= suspicious. WHEN WE HAVE NO INFO TO WORK OFF OF WTF AM I SUPPOSED TO SAY?!


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

To get a chance to stop winning.

Yes, I inspected two mafia members after I was silenced. I inspected Kam before that, so I didn't count him. I am not lying.

Exactly. I had already proven myself to be an inspector and you lynched him anyway, further proving I'm an inspector.

Well, you're wrong.

Guess, perhaps? Just letting the mafia pick people off is sometimes worse than random lynching. Not like you'd lead us to a mafia anyway.

Well, maybe CZ just forgot. I don't really see how the soothsayer dying should change anything, other than the removal of ghost posts.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Screw it

*OrngSumb*


EDIT: The one thing I don't realize is: I killed Squirrel but also silenced Mai. So how are you talking today Mai? >.<


----------



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*



OrngSumb said:


> EDIT: The one thing I don't realize is: I killed Squirrel but also silenced Mai. So how are you talking today Mai? >.<


This


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Crap monkies. I forgot to say Mai is blocked still. Sorry, everyone.


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

:(

It not like it matters, though. You still confessed~! xD


----------



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

*annoucer voice* GM FAIL LEADS TO MAFIA FAIL, FULL STORY AT EIGHT!

I might not have change my vote except for Mai.


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Innocent win then :D?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

Waiting for Zackrai, but I think we've got a majority vote here.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

CZ I hate you so much now. My plan was to keep Mai silent until the end! I had two 2 left to kill and I thought it would work.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia! (Night Five)*

I know I'm terrible.

_After the Gm was attacked violently for forgetting things, *Orngsumb* ended up dead somehow._

*Orngsumb is dead. She was Mafia.

The Innocents win! Even though if I hadn't herp'd my derp, Orng would've taken it.*

So, discuss. If I spent a little more time with roles and changed a few things around, would you guys do another?


----------



## Flora (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys! I was a vanilla townie, and I knew who the other vanilla townies were!

(technically my secret was that Zackrai messed up and sent a mass PM instead of several separate ones)


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 6, 2011)

*cough* HE


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, Orng! I know you would've won, I forgot!


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 6, 2011)

*commits suicide leaving a note* "GM fails make me sad when I would've won for once"


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 6, 2011)

I sorta suspected Orng for the abstaining parade, but didn't want to draw attention to my doctor self. You live and learn.

Good game, everyone~


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 6, 2011)

You were the doctor?! And you didn't heal yourself?!

I purposefully only blocked Mai because I was afraid the doctor would keep healing her


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

Ahahahaha _yes._ Good game, Orngsumb! You really should've won, and I was watching the game going 'argh Orngsumb is going to wiiiin and I'll _never_ be able to talk'! 

I'd definitely join if there was a sequel, but I do have a personal request/question: why does _supernatural_ mafia not have an alien? And something like adding werewolves and zombies would also be cool. 

That might need a huge game, though, because I can't really think of those roles being innocent aligned. Anyway, this game was fun!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

I never was alerted that Orng was a mafia member...

Either way I found it pretty obvious that he was scum.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah I forgot to include Orngsumb in the mafia PM. Sorry, Karkat.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 6, 2011)

I knew of the other Mafia and I thought they knew of me. But when Mai was all "KARKAT IS MAFIA!!!!11!!1!!" I had to go along with it. And Mai I was sooooooo pissed when it said you weren't silenced. I couldn't be like "Hey gaiz don't talk because Mai should be silenced" so I went along with it and then you spoke and drove me in the ground >.<


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, you can heal yourself? I didn't know that...


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't think you usually can, but I guess it depends how you're healing people!


----------



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2011)

Ha, that was good, I think I would have switched in the end anyways, I was starting to wonder that if Mai was silenced she must have something to say.


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

OrngSumb said:


> I knew of the other Mafia and I thought they knew of me. But when Mai was all "KARKAT IS MAFIA!!!!11!!1!!" I had to go along with it. And Mai I was sooooooo pissed when it said you weren't silenced. I couldn't be like "Hey gaiz don't talk because Mai should be silenced" so I went along with it and then you spoke and drove me in the ground >.<


I just ended typing up a huge rant, didn't I? I was just getting lynched so I went on a ridiculous tirade.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> Hi guys! I was a vanilla townie, and I knew who the other vanilla townies were!
> 
> (technically my secret was that Zackrai messed up and sent a mass PM instead of several separate ones)


Me too~
I think I targetted OrngSumb after I died, but NOOOOO, JUST BECAUSE THE SOOTHSAYER DIED I CAN'T MAKE THE PERSON TRIP AND FALL DOWN THE STAIRS >:U


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 6, 2011)

Why was I lynched again? I was a friggin townie goddamit. But we win! :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

I think you weren't contributing very much...?

Also, I think the soothsayer is a stupid role.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 6, 2011)

aw, tear. how would you improve it, karkat?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2011)

The ghosts never came into action, since the soothsayer died so early...


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe the soothsayer could be bulletproof?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

Mai said:


> Maybe the soothsayer could be bulletproof?


^^^^THIS SO MUCH!


----------



## JackPK (Mar 6, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> Hi guys! I was a vanilla townie, and I knew who the other vanilla townies were!
> 
> (technically my secret was that Zackrai messed up and sent a mass PM instead of several separate ones)


This is what BCC: is for...


----------

